# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Przeskakujące/strzelające stawy.

## Konradbb

Witam wszystkich.
Mam 15 lat, jestem dość wyrośnięty i przeskakuje mi każdy staw, od żuchwy, po staw łokciowy. Kiedy miałem 7 lat zacząłem ćwiczyć karate, przestałem w wieku 13. Co robić? To jest okropne, kiedy wchodze po schodach słychać mnie już u samej góry.

----------


## TomaszK

Proponuję kupić preparaty bogate w kolagen, Kwas hialuronowy, glukozaminę, Typu 4Flex, Arthroblock. i zażywać zgodnie z ulotką.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj, ja osobiście polecam Ci Flexagen. Przetestowałam go na sobie i powiem Ci, że jestem bardzo zadowolona. Miałam tak samo jak Ty (może nie słyszano mnie na całej klatce schodowej ale w moim mieszkaniu owszem :P). Zaraz po wstaniu strzykały mi kolana, nadgarstki i barki. Poczytałam w internecie fora takie jak to i pokusiłam się o Flexagen. Brałam go przez miesiąc i poczułam ogromną ulgę! Nic mi już nie przeskakuje i nie chrupie! To wspaniałe uczucie ;D

----------


## Maciej Banasiewicz

Witam serdecznie. 

W celu poprawienia kondycji stawów, polecam zapoznanie się z suplementem diety Stavin. 
Preparat łączy w swoim składzie 3 kluczowe składniki : siarczan glukozaminy, siarczan chondroityny i kwas hialuronowy. Suplement zawiera także dawkę witaminy C, a dzięki swej unikalnej postaci syropu, szybko się wchłania i jest niezwykle łatwy w przyjmowaniu. 

Chętnie rozwinę swoją wypowiedź, odpowiadając na Państwa pytania. 

Pozdrawiam, Maciej Banasiewicz
______________________________
eRzecznik suplementu Stavin Syrop

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na problemy ze stawami mogę polecic suplemet Stavin, który jest w postaci syropu. Ja go stosuję ponieważ bardzo często ćwiczę i mam problemy z kolanem ale mojej cioci lekarz także polecił syrop na zwyrodnienia w celach zapobiegawczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy powinnam stosować przerwy pomiędzy kolejnymi opakowaniami syropu? Również interesuje mnie po jakim czasie mogę spodziewać się efektów?

----------

